# Show off your Pens vs Non Pens pls read!



## Doghouse (Apr 26, 2005)

This is just a gentile reminder that this forum is for showing off your pens.  While I do enjoy seeing other work, and post a bit of it myself... lets please keep other turnings in the casual conversation area.  

Thank you for taking the time to read this.

John


----------



## patsfan (Apr 26, 2005)

Obviously, it is your call as moderator, but I would like it if you gave it some additional thought.  Fundamentally, there is not much difference between turning a stopper or letter opener and turning a pen.  The design and creativity from one can be helpful for the other.

Mike


----------



## Leslie (Apr 26, 2005)

&lt;-- guilty as charged, sorry still learning the rules.Will post any non pens in casual from now on


----------



## vick (Apr 26, 2005)

Since you are from Michigan we will let it slide this time.  


Detroit transplant


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by patsfan_
> 
> Obviously, it is your call as moderator, but I would like it if you gave it some additional thought.  Fundamentally, there is not much difference between turning a stopper or letter opener and turning a pen.  The design and creativity from one can be helpful for the other.
> 
> Mike


Mike--we actually did a poll on this about 5-6 months ago and the group decided that we would put all non-pens under Casual Conversation.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 26, 2005)

John I don't have a problem with that at all, this is a pen turning site.  BUT if you are going to make that rule lets take it further and exclude sales in this topic, I'm talking about the corn cob string of posts that you will find here in "Show Off Your Pens".  We have an area to list items for sale so I don't think that people should clutter up this area with ads.

Wayne


----------



## patsfan (Apr 26, 2005)

[/quote]Mike--we actually did a poll on this about 5-6 months ago and the group decided that we would put all non-pens under Casual Conversation.
[/quote]

Sorry, Missed that. [:I]


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 26, 2005)

This is not a slap on anyone's wrist!  As stated above, it is a gentile reminder to everyone so yes it does also refer to sales or other such things.  The stated items just happened to catch my eye. (and they were well done also  )


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 26, 2005)

Some days it just hard to be nice to some folks.
Good job of stepping up John.
[]


----------



## rtjw (Apr 26, 2005)

Wayne I was wondering when you would try to ride me again. The corn cob post was showing the corn cob pens I had made. someone asked if i sold them and i answered yes. I believe that we should have a certain area to show off other turnings. It would be great to be able to put up other things. Of course I see you have an olivewood ornament in your album. But I guess that dont count.


----------



## jeff (Apr 26, 2005)

Let me clarify:

The "Show Off Your Pens" forum is for showing off your pens.

Feel free to post other turnings, etc. in Casual Conversation.

You can put whatever you want in your album (obviously, within the bounds of good taste.)

Questions, complaints - email me or a moderator.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you jeff. I have no problem with that. This is a pen turning website and you are the boss. I wish there was some sort of rule about people always riding other people though.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 26, 2005)

All topics stray, and the moderators are only people. we see what we see and we speak up when we decide to speak up. I don't like to see the, if your going to say something now why didn't you say something then? We actually like to let the group behave themselves. at some point it is decided they won't so gentle reminders are needed. beats using the delete button.


----------



## scalawagtoo (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll keep that in mind.

I should have titled my post "twelve pens in new display case"
instead of "new dispaly case"


----------



## DocStram (Mar 19, 2006)

John is simply trying to enforce the rules while, at the same time, allowing us some room to breathe.  He's doing a great job of stepping in when he thinks the time is right. 
"Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## jtate (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> 
> This is just a gentile reminder ...



So if you're Jewish can you show off whatever you want to in this forum?  Kind of discriminatory don't ya think?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















Now that's funny, I know I wouldn't write it but its' funny nonetheless


----------



## jtate (Nov 6, 2006)

I just ain't got no couth!  (As I'm afraid my other postings may reveal)...


----------

